# My Oshkosh File 2021



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2021)

Okay Lads, lets get it started and just for AT6 we will start with one of his babies.






N3771M

27July2021 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2021)

N556DM

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2021)

NX240CF

27July2021 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2021)

NX15S

29July2021 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2021)

good stuff Jeff.

last shot is a cracker

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2021)

NX79123

25July2021 Oshkosh

Everyone loves the P-38 but from a photographers point of view it is one of the most difficult aircraft to get good photos of. Twin tails, tall nose gear, cockpit hidden between engine nacelles etc etc. One needs a good sized ladder or a scissor lift of some kind to get up above wing level.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2021)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2021)

N110PL

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2021)

NL51VL

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2021)

N5428V

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2021)

N223E

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2021)

N47TB

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2021)

N4989N

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2021)

NX12260

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2021)

NL51HY

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2021)

28 July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 12, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 640998
> 
> NX12260
> 
> ...


Interesting image. Curtiss Electric Prop Decal on a Ham Stand hydraulic prop.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2021)

NX386BB

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2021)

N41TC

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Okay Lads, lets get it started and just for AT6 we will start with one of his babies.
> 
> View attachment 639738
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2021)

NL951HB

27July2021 Oshkosh

Newly restored, owned and hangered by a Canadian guy in Oshawa Ontario. Won Best P-51 at this years's Oshkosh gathering.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2021)

N991GM

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2021)

N3255G

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2021)

N1665

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2021)

N6578D

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2021)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2021)

N2209

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2021)

NX402WH

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2021)

nice ones Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2021)

N115P

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2021)

N10458

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2021)

N43826

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2021)

NL5262V

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Sep 25, 2021)

Tony Kambic said:


> Interesting image. Curtiss Electric Prop Decal on a Ham Stand hydraulic prop.


Damn - missed that


----------



## Viking1066 (Sep 25, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 640625
> 
> N5428V
> 
> ...


Very nice. Living here, I really need to take my kids to those. Especially with all these models I have sitting around here.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2021)

N5190G

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2021)

Burner climbout on takeoff.

29July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2021)

N222FT

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2021)

N152JB

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2021)

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2021)

N39311

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2021)

80-065

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 2, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Everyone loves the P-38 but from a photographers point of view it is one of the most difficult aircraft to get good photos of. Twin tails, tall nose gear, cockpit hidden between engine nacelles etc etc. One needs a good sized ladder or a scissor lift of some kind to get up above wing level.



The P-38 is difficult to photograph, but you could try the other way and look from below if you can get close enough. This pic I took from behind a barrier so I couldn't block out the crap in the background, but the angle looking up at the aircraft could be used to do that.




DSC_0327 

This Yak from low down behind a fence.




DSC_4211

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2021)

N3639F

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2021)

That's a great shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2021)

It certainly is !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2021)

What a beautiful plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2021)

N802A

27July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2021)

N959RT

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2021)

fantastic shots Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2021)

N7471S

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2021)

NX79123

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2021)

N3725G

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2021)

N351B

25July 2021

Oshkosh

A new Stang for me to add to the corral.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2021)

N534RB

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2021)

N3946K

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2021)

N2AD

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2021)

EC-130J Commando Solo
00-1934

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2021)

I have finally finished organizing my Oshkosh photos so I will now begin posting them in some sense of order. This will ensure I cover them all. It will include modern military stuff and some older civilian stuff that I like. Along the way there may be some repostings of what I have already put up. I hope you do not mind. I will alternate between the first photo in order ( lots of modern stuff as numbers list before letters ) and then I will go to the NX registrations which is almost exclusivly warbirds.





00-1934

EC-130J Commando Solo

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2021)

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2021)

nice ones Jeff


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2021)

Great shot. Would have been bacon if they had all been AT-6s.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2021)

at6 said:


> Great shot. Would have been bacon if they had all been AT-6s.


Patience my T-6 loving friend....patience.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2021)

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2021)

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2021)

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2021)

U-28A Draco

80519

29July2021 Oshkosh


I had never heard of or seen this aircraft before it arrived at Oshkosh this year. I have attached a link as I suspect knowledge needs to be shared.









U-28A Draco


The U-28A is a modified, single-engine Pilatus PC-12 aircraft and is part of the Air Force Special Operations Command manned, airborne intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance fleet.



www.af.mil





Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2021)

30 July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh look, they need a tow .....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2021)

12-0062

30July2021 Oshkosk

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2021)

RAF Pair

30October2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2021)

There's just no way around it. The Hurricane has a timeless beauty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2021)

78-0630

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2021)

MX7912N

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2021)

12-08867

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2021)

NX15799

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2021)

17-5878

30 July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2021)

NX12260

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice photos, 

 Jeff Hunt
.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2021)

78-0701

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2021)

nice.

always nice to see an A-10

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2021)

NX9265A

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2021)

80-1065

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2021)

NX8009G

24July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> NX9265A



Beautiful aeroplanes sitting there without barriers or ropes preventing access! Ripe for close up/detailed photography!

Great to see as usual Jeff, glad it was a good experience for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2021)

80-0244

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2021)

NX7431

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2021)

94-0047

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2021)

NX7160C

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2021)

3153

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

Sometimes wonder what if Helicopters have had ejection seat like Planes ... How many lives would have been saved???


For all fallen Air / Ground Crew in Choppers ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2021)

20748

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2021)

21099

23July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2021)

NX959RT

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2021)

09-0660

MC-12 Liberty

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2021)

NX877B

SIAI Marchetti S.211

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2021)

165887

29Juky2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2021)

NX757K

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2021)

good stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2021)

166213

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2021)

NX433RD

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2021)

169145

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2021)

NX402WH

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2021)

169146

EA-18G Growler

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2021)

NX386BB

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2021)

166980

F/A-18F Super Hornet

VX 9 from NAS China Lake

The Vampires

30 July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2021)

NX339DM

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2021)

17-5872

AC-130 J Ghostrider

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2021)

NL376TM (D) and NL6555B (C)

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2021)

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 22, 2021)

Props and pistons. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2021)

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Nov 23, 2021)

Why does the P-51 have D Day stripes and post war insignia?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)

To look more attractive ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2021)

A Lake Michigan recovery Dauntless.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2021)

at6 said:


> Why does the P-51 have D Day stripes and post war insignia?


IIRC it has something to do with paying tribute to all Mustang drivers from all the years the USAF flew her. Of all the Mustangs I see it is my least favourite c/s . For a more accurate explananation you can search P51 Quicksilver history.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> 21099
> 
> 23July2021 Oshkosh



I'm gonna tentatively give you a like for this picture, you could'a cropped the crap in the bottom right out of the shot, Jeff, but the other reason for giving you a like is because of the DC-8 in the background! (This is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, no less...!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 24, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 649353
> 
> A Lake Michigan recovery Dauntless.
> 
> ...


Just about all my faves in one frame.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I'm gonna tentatively give you a like for this picture, you could'a cropped the crap in the bottom right out of the shot, Jeff, but the other reason for giving you a like is because of the DC-8 in the background! (This is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, no less...!)


















Hello Nuuumannn and good morning to you kind sir.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2021)

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Just about all my faves in one frame.


What is missing?

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2021)

What aircraft type is that in #248?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)

Douglas DC-8-72CF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks Wojtek. Not heard of that one.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)

The purchasing or leasing of a DC-8 was considered by the Polish Air Lines "Lot" twice. It was at the end of 70' and then at the end of 80'. In 1987/1988 the "Lot" used one DC-8 that was chartered from another firm because of the temporary suspension of operations with the Il-62M planes. I saw the DC-8 at the Okęcie airport at that time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Hello Nuuumannn and good morning to you kind sir.



Thank you, my friend! DC-8s are kewl!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2021)

Growlers Gear Up.

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2021)

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 649619
> 
> 29July2021 Oshkosh
> 
> ...


Oh be still my heart!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2021)

N2AD

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2021)

N3VY

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2021)

N4MF

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


>



Nanyak Or Yakchang CJ-52...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2021)

N9TK

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2021)

N13T

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2021)

N15YK

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2021)

N17ZA

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2021)

N19GP

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2021)

N23PM

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2021)

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2021)

N30SD

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2021)

N31LC

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2021)

N34M

25July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2021)

N34YC

25July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2021)

N36CA

26July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Dec 12, 2021)

At last, another Texan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2021)

at6 said:


> At last, another Texan.


I am posting the pics by alphabetical order based on their registrations. Lots of the T-6 family to come but one must be patient.👌


----------



## at6 (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I am posting the pics by alphabetical order based on their registrations. Lots of the T-6 family to come but one must be patient.👌


I'll try but T-6s are prettier than most women.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2021)

N36TB

25July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2021)

N39JV

25July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2021)

N47SJ

27July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2021)

N47TB

27July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

at6 said:


> I'll try but T-6s are prettier than most women.



 Remind me not to try Tinder in the town you live in...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2021)

Well, Harvards / T6's are definitely prettier than any of the females ( using the term very loosely !) in my adopted town - just a darned shame there are no "Spitfire" females here, cos they'd be *real *pretty !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2021)

N49WH

29July2021 and 25 July (static)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2021)

N51KB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice shots, but it needs protection from copy-pasters ...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Nice shots, but it needs protection from copy-pasters ...


Thanks for the compliment. As far as folks stealing my image(s), I believe that if I post them I have to accept that sleazy people will reuse them for their own purposes, no matter what I do to protect them. 
Anyone who is good with photo imaging software can get rid of whatever I, as a low level computer goof, could do to protect them.
I share them so others can enjoy them. In the past I have stated that if anyone wants to copy them for their own files I am happy to help and allow that. I am fortunate to be able to get to see lots of different shows and I like to share with others from all around the world.

Thanks again for your kind words and your.concerns.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I believe that if I post them I have to accept that sleazy people will reuse them for their own purposes, no matter what I do to protect them.



Yup, that's the reality of the situation. If we don't want our pictures subject to abuse, we shouldn't put them out there. In saying that, it doesn't excuse them from doing it.

It's funny, I once used one of my own images on a forum to illustrate something I'd written and one of the moderators accused me of stealing the image from another website. I had to explain that the website and the image were in fact mine...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2021)

N51TC

27July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2021)

N66JB

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Dec 20, 2021)

I could only give one bacon. I would have gladly given BACON, BACON, BACON.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2021)

at6 said:


> I could only give one bacon. I would have gladly given BACON, BACON, BACON.


Keep the bacon close to the front of the fridge...... you may need more tomorrow!

Here however is another shot of today's serving of BACON!






Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2021)

N66TY


July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2021)

N67PB

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2021)

they really are great Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2021)

N82FT

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2021)

N87H

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Dec 24, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 652691
> 
> N87H
> 
> ...


I remember when this plane was at air shows as part of the Condor Squadron.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2021)

at6 said:


> I remember when this plane was at air shows as part of the Condor Squadron.


Was it the Condor Squadron T-6s that were in that cheesy Pat Benetar video back in the early 80s? ( Shadows of the Night )


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2021)

N98FP

25July2021 Oshkosh

Merry Christmas everyone

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Was it the Condor Squadron T-6s that were in that cheesy Pat Benetar video back in the early 80s? ( Shadows of the Night )


Yes indeed. They also performed at airshows staging an attack on the airfield with dog fights and explosions.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2021)

N99AN

25July2021 Oshkosh


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2021)

N115P

26July2021 Oshkosh

Howard DGA-15P

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2021)

N128WK

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2021)

N122KK

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2021)

N139GX

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2021)

NX139PM

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2022)

N150D

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Happy New Year everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2022)

N152JB

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2022)

great stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2022)

N166WR

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2022)

N178CW

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2022)

N179PT

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2022)

N222FT

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey, someone has my customized PBY! Love the picture.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2022)

N223E

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2022)

N238V

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2022)

N247SG

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2022)

N251CS

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2022)

N288Y

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2022)

N312NM

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Jan 12, 2022)

I can remember when Navions were a common sight at airports.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2022)

nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2022)

N342DB

27July2021 Oshkosh

After posting this picture I noticed for the first time the nose gear door message. Good on the owner for remembering the brave actions of those on board the last of of 9-11 hijacked aircraft.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2022)

N351B

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2022)

N386BB

25July2021 Oshkosh

I never realized till this morning that am in the picture as well as having taken the picture. Big screen display in the background, top row, light coloured shorts.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 15, 2022)

At the risk of getting an "agree" from Peter Gunn, that is a beautiful plane. My all time favorite jet.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2022)

N411VV

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 17, 2022)

N446TF

25July 2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2022)

N451MG

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2022)

N528TC

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2022)

N534RB

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2022)

N555WS

29July2021 Oshkosh

They look okay even when the paint is not military.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2022)

N556DM

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 655379
> 
> N556DM
> 
> ...


Nice 195 in the back ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 22, 2022)

good stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2022)

N6000MF

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2022)

With all of those T6s and Harvards there I would feel like I was in Heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2022)

N601JF

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2022)

N634M

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2022)

N638LL

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2022)

N642K

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2022)

N685TC

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2022)

N713JT

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2022)

N722AC

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2022)

N745PJ

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2022)

N747JE

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2022)

N757LF

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 656714
> 
> N757LF
> 
> ...


Oh baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2022)

N791MH

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2022)

N796WM

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2022)

N801WP

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2022)

N802A

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2022)

N833WP

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2022)

N916DC

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 657365
> 
> N916DC
> 
> ...


Sweet baby !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 8, 2022)

I was waiting on you for that, at6!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2022)

N991GM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh yes. You know what I like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2022)

N995X

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2022)

N1364J

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2022)

N1665

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Great as usual, Jeff. Excellent stuff. Great to see the T-6s (sorry AT-6 guy), but I do prefer the T-28 myself, such a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2022)

N1713P

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Feb 13, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Great as usual, Jeff. Excellent stuff. Great to see the T-6s (sorry AT-6 guy), but I do prefer the T-28 myself, such a beast.


True, Jeff's photos are excellent. The T28 isn't bad but I totally love T6s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

at6 said:


> The T28 isn't bad but I totally love T6s.



Oh? I hadn't noticed 

Here's one from the files... NZ1015 belly landed a few years back and to date hasn't made a reappearance. It's operated by the RNZAF Historic Flight, which once neatly described the RNZAF's existing fleet (said with tongue in cheek...)




NZ1015-4




NZ1015-2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2022)

N2209

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2022)

N2805J

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2022)

N3195G

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2022)

N3255^

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2022)

nice stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2022)

N3267G

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 658431
> 
> N3267G
> 
> ...


YES,YES,YES,YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2022)

at6 said:


> YES,YES,YES,YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Make sure you tune in tomorrow.

Jeff


----------



## at6 (Feb 18, 2022)

Absolutely !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2022)

N3639F

28July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 658524
> 
> N3639F
> 
> ...


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2022)

N3645F

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Feb 20, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 658591
> 
> N3645F
> 
> ...


Oh so sweet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2022)

N3725G

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2022)

N3771M

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2022)

N3946K

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2022)

N4179E

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 24, 2022)

Aeronca L-16, The first aircraft I got stick time in while a Civil Air Patrol cadet.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2022)

N4238A

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2022)

N4269Q

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Feb 26, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 659436
> 
> N4269Q
> 
> ...


Hubba,hubba,hubba.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2022)

N4495K

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2022)

N4591K

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2022)

N4708C

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 659769
> 
> N4708C
> 
> ...


Yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2022)

N4848M

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2022)

N4989N

25July2021 Oshkosh

Sitting pretty in the " For Sale " area.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2022)

It looks like the 8 was once a 9.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 660033
> 
> N4989N
> 
> ...


Hey, at6. I can throw in $20 for this if it helps you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2022)

$20.00 would hardly cover an hour's worth of oil for that engine.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2022)

N5172

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 4, 2022)

The T-34 is attractive. Wish I could afford the 1/48 kit.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2022)

N5190G

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2022)

N5199V

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 6, 2022)

How I miss the sound of radial engines and the sight of T-6s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2022)

N5221K

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2022)

N5308G

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2022)

N5428V

Oshkosh 2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2022)

N5451E

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2022)

N5672V

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2022)

N5833B

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff


I am flying to Regina today to see my new granddaughter for the first time. I will be home on March 19th so next post will be Sunday March 20th.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2022)

great stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2022)

N6306T

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2022)

N6423D

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2022)

At last. Another Texan. UUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2022)

N6670

29July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice to see Canada's modern frontline aircraft on display.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 22, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice to see Canada's modern frontline aircraft on display.


It would have been nice to see the other one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2022)

N7025J

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2022)

N7090C

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2022)

Yes, yes, yes, yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2022)

N7462C

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2022)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2022)

N7471S

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2022)

Jeff, I would have given two or three Bacons for the Texans but they won't let me.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2022)

at6 said:


> Jeff, I would have given two or three Bacons for the Texans but they won't let me.


I did my bit for ya'!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2022)

at6 said:


> Jeff, I would have given two or three Bacons for the Texans but they won't let me.


Keep your finger on the bacon button, more coming your way soon!

Jeff


SaparotRob said:


> I did my bit for ya'!


I do not know if you are helping him or hindering him with regards to his addiction.

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2022)

N7520

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2022)

N7572

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 28, 2022)

Now my heart can't stop going "thuppa thuppa".


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 28, 2022)

Decaf.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2022)

N7976A

27Juky2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2022)

N8068E

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2022)

N8089H

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2022)

N8201V

25July21 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2022)

N8994

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2022)

N9110M

26Jult2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2022)

N9474H

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2022)

N9643C

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Apr 5, 2022)

I was hoping for a T-6 and all I got was a B-25.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2022)

N9820C

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh joy. It's even Olive Drab.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2022)

N10458

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2022)

N15797

30July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Apr 8, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 664103
> 
> N15797
> 
> ...





Wurger said:


>


Modified but still a T-6. Bacon times 10.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2022)

N16854

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2022)

N16886

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2022)

N27493

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2022)

N29920

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2022)

N25641

24July 2021 Oshkosh

Okay, I know she is not dressed as a warbird but underneath that civilian makeup purrs the heart of troop carrier!

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2022)

N29931

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Apr 15, 2022)

What's not to love about such a beauty?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2022)

N39311

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 664675
> 
> N25641
> 
> ...


How did I miss this one? That's just beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2022)

N40022

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2022)

N40189

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2022)

N43826

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2022)

N48671

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2022)

N49555

27July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2022)

N48674

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2022)

N50634

26July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2022)

N52411

28July2021

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2022)

N52573

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2022)

N52900 

25July2021 Oshkosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2022)

N56478

30July2221 Oshkoossh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2022)

N56878

28 July 2021 Oshosh

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 664964
> 
> N40022
> 
> ...


So cool

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2022)

Missed a few pages Jeff, but some fantastic shots now I've caught up


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2022)

Bumping it up to two a day to finish off the Oshkosh File. First show of 2022 is in 5 weeks at Reading Pennsylvania/ 






N56914





N58224


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2022)

N59840





N59901


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2022)

N60734






N60591

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2022)

OOPS.

Strong crosswind gust caught this poor guy at just the wrong time. He fought it but saddly you see the end result. Everyone was okay, some bent metal and torn fabric ( and I suspect some broken wood bits under the skin).

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## special ed (May 2, 2022)

Judging from the aileron/elevator positions he was behind the curve. I know, I wasn't there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2022)

N65370





N66671


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2022)

N69653





N72176

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2022)

N74589





N75638


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2022)

N88878





N90671

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2022)

NL40PN





NL51HY

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2022)

NL51MX





NL51VL

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2022)

NL151AM





NL351DT



Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2022)

NL376TM





NL451MG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2022)

NL551J





NL951HB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2022)

NL1751D





NL5262V

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2022)

NL6555B





NL10601


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2022)

NL61429





NL81865

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2022)

NX15S

She is just sooo sexy she gets two. Photograpers perogative!

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2022)

NX34GD





NX96RW

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots Jeff!


That Hurricane was sweet. I love desert camo. I hope it is back at Oshkosh this year but if not when I travel to saskatchewan in August my son and I are taking a trip down to the Dakota Territory Air Museum where she is based.

Thanks for all your nice comments over the years!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2022)

NX139PM





NX146DK

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 17, 2022)

A question I wanted to ask from first photo ...

Why the codes on planes and codes you write, are different?

For example, refering to currently last post by you, #732 , the bottom plane, belonging to RCAF, has code 'DA003', but you wrote code 'NX146DK'.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2022)

All planes have to have a civilian registration. So the markings on the fuselage although corrected with the orginal military codes aren't the registation required by the aviation rules. The current registration is applied on a plane with a small font usually at a less visible place. In a case of the "DA-003" it can be found below the horizontal stabilizer. Regarding the jet aircraft above the registration was applied next to the 'NAVY" on its right side.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 17, 2022)

Wurger said:


> All planes have to have a civilian registration. So the markings on the fuselage although corrected with the orginal military codes aren't the registation required by the aviation rules. The current registration is applied on a plane with a small font usually at a less visible place. In a case of the "DA-003" it can be found below the horizontal stabilizer. Regarding the jet aircraft above the registration was applied next to the 'NAVY" on its right side.


Thanks alot, dear Wurger.

If I understood it correctly, this 'NX' acts as 'EP' like in EP-HIM? 



Aircraft Data EP-HIM, 1978 Boeing 707-386C C/N 21396, 1966 Morane-Saulnier MS.760B Paris II C/N 2, 1944 Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress C/N 32369



A prefix that indicates this plane belongs to non-military military planes, aka Warbirds, am I right?
Another question:

In the case of emergency, the controller addresses them by this 'NX' number? Or by the military registration codes???


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2022)

Yes. The "NX" means the USA as memo serves. The full registration ( eg. NX146DK ) is used as the callsign for the communication between a pilot and the ATC/FIS and other airtraffic services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary_Lewis (May 17, 2022)

Brilliant pics Jeff 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 668644
> 
> 
> View attachment 668645
> ...


great shots Jeff, especially this one


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Thanks alot, dear Wurger.
> 
> If I understood it correctly, this 'NX' acts as 'EP' like in EP-HIM?
> 
> ...


The N designates a registration from the USA. The X means the aircraft is in a restricted category. If there is an NL it indicates that the aircraft is in the Limited category. You can google for more information as to what the different categories mean and what they allow. I am sure a few minutes mucking around the FAA website will have you screaming and smacking your forehead.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 18, 2022)

Alas. No Texans?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2022)

at6 said:


> Alas. No Texans?


Not a lot of Texans with NX reggies but there will be a nugget for you before we are done with this file!

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2022)

NX194G





NX240CF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2022)

NX250CF





NX265CF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (May 20, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 669437
> 
> NX250CF
> 
> ...


I think Jan might like this one!



 Lucky13

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)

Sure is.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2022)

NX270CF




.
N280CF


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2022)

NX289RD





NX339DM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2022)

Violent thunderstorm rolled through southern Ontario yesterday afternoon leaving 4 dead and millions of dollars in damage. Our hydro provider is saying it could be several days before service is restored. I have my generator running but the computer is not a priority so unless something changes there will be no airplane photos today.





















More.cleanup today.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2022)

30 hours without power but I am back baby!





NX386BB





NX402WH

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2022)

NX433RD





NX757K

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2022)

NX877B





NX7160C

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2022)

nice Jeff, love that cammo T-33

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2022)

NX7431





NX8009G


at6.... Good news, bad news day. T-6 on display is the good, she is the last for this thread...that is the bad. 

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Cheers
> 
> Jeff


Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2022)

NX9265A





NX12260

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2022)

NX15799

Forgot about this T-6....





NX79123


Tomorrow will be the last pictures of individual aircraft, I will have covered all the warbirds I have photos of from Oshkosh 2021. I have saved my long time favourite for tomorrow so I expect 3 or 4 pics of her. I am leaving for Reading Pennsylvania next Thursday morning so I will post some formation shots or perhaps some classic oldies until then, Upon my return I will hopefully have some share worthy shots from the MAAM annual airshow, my first time attending there. My friend Buffalo Jason and I know the guy in charge of the photo tour package so we are members of the volunteer group which will give us early ramp access and access to the night shoot which has B-25 Panchito, CAF southern wing Corsair and P-40 Jacky C scheduled for engine run ups. Have a great day everyone.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## at6 (May 27, 2022)

Bacon since it was once a Texan.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2022)

NX959RT


That is it boys. Hope you enjoyed the show.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2022)

Thanks Jeff, great selection of pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (May 28, 2022)

Jeff, I enjoyed all of it. Hope that you will have more this year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2022)

at6 said:


> Jeff, I enjoyed all of it. Hope that you will have more this year.


I have a few shows on the calender. Heading to MAAM in Reading PA next weekend. Canadian Warplane Heritage Flyfest on 25 June, Thunder Over Michigan and Oshkosh in July. Should be lots of pics to share.

Thanks for your support and comments along the way.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2022)

NC33NA





NC164

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2022)

NC411J




NC3345N




NC3534V




NC9645


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2022)

NC24320




NC29457





NC31674


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2022)

NC67478




NC67735




NC69398



Thats a wrap boys!
See you in a few days.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

